# Attack On Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin)



## TrishaCat (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone been watching the new anime "Attack On Titan", or, if you know it by its Japanese name, Shingeki no Kyojin? It's a pretty new series, and so far it's amazing. I'm finding it extremely exciting, and I love its dark atmosphere and its lack of usage of exaggerated facial expressions, unlike a lot of anime.
It's about these people who live inside of a walled city that protects people on the inside from maneating giants known as "titans". One boy, named Eren, wishes to fight against the titans and learn more about them by going outside the walls with a small group of soldiers who fight against the titans. He wants to help humanity and doesn't want to stay inside the walls like, as he would put it, "cattle". Soon, however, after about 100 years without it happening, the titans breach the walls, and everything goes from there. It really is an amazing show. Here is the opening theme, for a look. The music helps convey how dramatic the show is:
[video=youtube;J7ayTLPHcOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7ayTLPHcOU[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

Yes, I have been watching it. It's quickly become one of my absolute favourite shows at the moment. The character design/personalities, the atmosphere, the concept, the art style, the animation, the music, the voice acting, everything is just top notch. I was hooked right off the start.

It's almost painful that new episodes only come out every saturday.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 22, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Yes, I have been watching it. It's quickly become one of my absolute favourite shows at the moment. The character design/personalities, the atmosphere, the concept, the art style, the animation, the music, the voice acting, everything is just top notch. I was hooked right off the start.
> 
> It's almost painful that new episodes only come out every saturday.


I know! Attack On Titan has been really great, and I hate having to wait too.
I like how the art has the outlines drawn large and dark, as it helps make things stand out. And the Titans are so creepy looking with their smiles and all, I love it. The soundtrack is awesome, and I love how dramatic it is.
Only show that I might like more than this is Gurren Lagann. This is actually fighting with Gurren Lagann for my favorite anime.
I want to talk about what happens in show, but do spoiler tags work on this site? 



Spoiler



.


----------



## Vukasin (May 22, 2013)

I know you can put stuff in spoilers, but I have no idea how.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently it's become a thing to combine the opening theme with other shows.
Examples:
[video=youtube;zW4RI7VCNIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zW4RI7VCNIs[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;lxZyk06Ccww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxZyk06Ccww[/video]


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 5, 2013)

i just watched the first episode a few hours ago and it was mostly good. i hated Eren, but i've seen shows develop an intolerable character into something very good, so he's definitely not a deal breaker (yet). killer cold open, then it was kinda rough until the action picked up again. the soldier giving the lady her dead son's arm was painfully melodramatic. i'm hoping our heroes get a little more desensitized as shit gets crazier, but i loved the general tone and the plot/setting were gripping, so i'll be catching up on this show very soon


----------



## partysmores (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm up to episode 8 and the show is great so far. I'll also probably buy the Blu-Ray whenever it comes out because they're likely going to go back and fix any production problems in the TV airing on the Blu-Ray; that, and, this show is awesome.


----------

